# Any suggestions on purchasing a new target bow?



## mathews15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

forgiveness can come two ways.. the brace height ... and the axle to axle length.. ... rule of thumb is the shorter the brace the harder it is to shoot . but its the fastest....the shorter the ato a will intensify the speed and make it more radical..... to shoot... by keeping the arrow on the rest longer. not allowing any forgiveness...


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

The design of the handle also contributes to a steady hold. Make sure that you stay with a longer ATA. Say 37+ as that length and above are better target setups. I shoot the 2010 Ben Pearson Advantage and the bow shoots better than I do.


----------



## stdoc102 (Aug 6, 2009)

Elite is really making a great target bow called the Tour and another hot bow is the Pure. Shot both today and really like them both but only able to order one, so I went with the Tour. Check them out elitearchery.com


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Have any of Ya'll shot the Bowtech Specialist? I am also thinking about a new bow but alot of time I have to order a bow without shooting one being that I am left handed.


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

I was considering a bowtech also...then I went to their website and realized they didn't want to talk to me. Only a message saying to contact my dealer. Wrote them an email looking for a phone number and someone to talk to. Same answer.

Bowtech is no longer a potential product for me.


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I really love my M7 for indoor and 3d. It is a super bow!!!


----------



## Src48nm2 (Feb 2, 2011)

how can you upgrade from a prestige?


----------

